# Turkey Success



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

It's been a tough spring to be a turkey hunter, there is still birds but they seem to be tougher to find. Anyways I was hiking into a spot that has had birds in the past. When I heard a gobble within 125 yards. I snuck up a little and called, he ended up coming in and I shot him at 20 yards. He's my smallest bearded tom to date, (7 inches), and he has a 1 spur that's a nub, and 1 spur that's just over an inch long.

Good Luck to anyone else chasing them!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya!

.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats! Love the coloring on those feathers.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice pic!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful bird! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Saweeeet! Nice job man. I love seeing the success. Very pretry bird.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful bird. By the way, for those who are debating, your bird is a perfect example of a Rio Grand turkey. See all the Bronze coloring...beautiful bird.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Beautiful bird. By the way, for those who are debating, your bird is a perfect example of a Rio Grand turkey. See all the Bronze coloring...beautiful bird.


More black then white wing feathers. Darker colored tail feathers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, BpTurkeys good information!


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

Nice bird!!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful bird and great hunt! Sometimes things just work out.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

